# T Rice Edge Separation



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

So took my new TRice out this past weekend and all was good till I got home and did my usual post trip inspection. I noticed a gap between the base and edge, at first I thought I was overreacting but I was actually able to stick my fingernail between the gap as it wasn't flush like the rest of the board. Was pretty bummed that this board was falling apart after one trip but luckily I bought it from Dogfunk so the replacement will be here Wednesday!
BTW this board kicks ass! super stable, tons of pop, and FAST



Just wanted to share this in case anybody runs into this issue later on in the season.

Here's the gap

















In this one you can actually kind of see the edge tabs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's fine that's a typical US/Mervin/Wet hand lay up problem. Just ride it and not worry.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're really worried about it, seal it up.... I would 

It happens though.... Deal breaker, no, sucks, yes


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

I will with the next one, the new one will be here Wednesday. My main concern was that it was my first time out with it. Also, at ~$550 I'd expect this not to happen until my 2nd trip. lol


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh I missed the part about a replacement in your jumble paragraph


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh...I missed the snideness in your other reply. Did you want the paragraph in MLA? APA? Harvard? Enlighten me all knowing Milo303. Douche.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How about you use the damn enter button if you wanna get all smart

Read my posts and then read yours and see which one hurts your brain and makes you stop reading 

I wasn't being a smartass until now


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

Neither of them made my brain hurt.

Snowolf's posts must make your brain hurt too huh?

I will be sure to make my posts Milo303 friendly.

Just like this.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wolf actually has something to say worth suffering thru in his posts


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

Well hopefully my future posts will be more insightful. No sense in arguing anymore.

Pray for snow!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

dcsocal said:


> Oh...I missed the snideness in your other reply. Did you want the paragraph in MLA? APA? Harvard? Enlighten me all knowing Milo303. Douche.


The only douche is you dumbass. It's a small non issue gap that has you all freaked out. Why don't you stop freaking out and fucking ride your snowboard they're meant to be ridden and destroyed. Oh noez my shitty T. Rice has a gap I will never double chuck like Travis I'm so fucking hardcorez!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Wolf actually has something to say worth suffering thru in his posts


:laugh: 'tis true. Once im done reading his novels, i tell myself, "that wasnt so bad"


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

It may be a non issue now but will probably be one later on. Water will get into those cracks and cause damage to the board. I have the same issue with my T Rice and will be getting it replaced at the end of the season. Lib Tech's warranty department has been very helpful.


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The only douche is you dumbass. *It's a small non issue gap* that has you all freaked out. Why don't you stop freaking out and fucking ride your snowboard they're meant to be ridden and destroyed. Oh noez my shitty T. Rice has a gap I will never double chuck like Travis I'm so fucking hardcorez!


This is why I asked. I was trying to figure out if this was an issue or not and you gave me the answer. I appreciate your initial response, that's all I was looking for. 

I get that snowboards are meant to be ridden, but edges separating after 1 day trip? That's where my concern was. Just trying to figure out if my T Rice was indeed shitty.:dunno:

Anyways, thanks for your help!


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully I don't have the same issue when I start riding my T. Rice. I imagine if it's a persistent issue among users then Lib Tech might address this issue in next years board.

We can only hope that they listen to our complaints. Only time will tell...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Next time just seal it up with some Metalgrip and a soldering iron or a high temp p-tex pistol. Most shops can do that for like $10. You don't even have to do a weld and p-tex over it since it's right at the edge.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a little more than a "small non issue gap." Water will enter the gap and freeze, which in turn will cause the board to delaminate. You did the right thing in sending the board back. Companies WANT to see boards with defects so they can find a way to prevent said defects from reoccuring. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree that's bullshit, should NOT have to deal with ANY edge separation at least the first 10x out, having some doubt about the longevity of Mervin boards and this after buying the girlfriend a GNU B-Pro.

No biggie man just hit the enter key a couple times in every few sentences , just makes it more computer screen friendly.

Glad you got your board replaced, let us know how the new one holds up and have fun!


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I agree that's bullshit, should NOT have to deal with ANY edge separation at least the first 10x out, having some doubt about the longevity of Mervin boards and this after buying the girlfriend a GNU B-Pro.
> 
> No biggie man just hit the enter key a couple times in every few sentences , just makes it more computer screen friendly.
> 
> Glad you got your board replaced, let us know how the new one holds up and have fun!


Will do! 

Hopefully this one lasts a little longer and if it doesn't I can always exchange for a Heritage or somethin. Gotta love Dogfunk! All issues aside, this thing is a blast!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know how many boards I've owned that have had that that have never exploded magically or had water seep in. They're fine you people nit pick over the stupidest little shit like it some how makes any fucking difference in how you snowboard. Guess what it doesn't just go fucking ride and shut the fuck up. If you spent half as much time riding as you do nit picking you might actually not suck.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you know how many boards I've owned that have had that that have never exploded magically or had water seep in. They're fine you people nit pick over the stupidest little shit like it some how makes any fucking difference in how you snowboard. Guess what it doesn't just go fucking ride and shut the fuck up. If you spent half as much time riding as you do nit picking you might actually not suck.


I agree with your sentiment BA I ride my boards with the goal to break them but not everyone has the type of access to factory equipment you do. Maybe this poor guy worked all summer long at some shit ass job to scrape up enough cash to buy his dream snowboard and doesn't want it to fall apart before the end of the season(yes very unlikely I know) shit I come from the midwest and know 5-6 people with wicked bad delam and\or critical edge separation on their Mervin boards.

Do you think Dogfunk just replaced it to avoid an unhappy customer or for a real manufacturing issue they were alerted to by Mervin?


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you know how many boards I've owned that have had that that have never exploded magically or had water seep in. They're fine you people nit pick over the stupidest little shit like it some how makes any fucking difference in how you snowboard. Guess what it doesn't just go fucking ride and shut the fuck up. If you spent half as much time riding as you do nit picking you might actually not suck.


BA I totally agree with you man. I usually wear any gear I have down to the bone. Shit..You should see my wetsuits lol. I'm not one to nitpick, but I thought the gap warranted a return especially after one 4 hour session on the hill. Wouldn't something like this be something you'd include in one of your reviews?



hikeswithdogs said:


> I agree with your sentiment BA I ride my boards with the goal to break them but not everyone has the type of access to factory equipment you do. Maybe this poor guy worked all summer long at some shit ass job to scrape up enough cash to buy his dream snowboard and doesn't want it to fall apart before the end of the season(yes very unlikely I know) shit I come from the midwest and know 5-6 people with wicked bad delam and\or critical edge separation on their Mervin boards.
> 
> Do you think Dogfunk just replaced it to avoid an unhappy customer or for a real manufacturing issue they were alerted to by Mervin?


Dogfunk has an excellent return policy. You can pretty much return anything, anytime. I just explained to the rep what was wrong over the DF Chat and she set me up with a return label.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

That's why i sent my T Rice back as well. Didnt even ride it and noticed the edge separating. At least you're getting a replacement

On a side note, i swear people on this site need to chill out with the smart remarks. If someone has a question, wants to vent or whatever, let them. If you dont like the thread dont post. Simple.

Way to many trolls lurking around.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I agree with your sentiment BA I ride my boards with the goal to break them but not everyone has the type of access to factory equipment you do. Maybe this poor guy worked all summer long at some shit ass job to scrape up enough cash to buy his dream snowboard and doesn't want it to fall apart before the end of the season(yes very unlikely I know) shit I come from the midwest and know 5-6 people with wicked bad delam and\or critical edge separation on their Mervin boards.
> 
> Do you think Dogfunk just replaced it to avoid an unhappy customer or for a real manufacturing issue they were alerted to by Mervin?


Everyone comes back with this argument to me. News flash to everyone I send 98% of everything I get back or I give it away at snowboard camp or to the man am kids up here that are between sponsors. Why was I riding a 4 year old Omatic Extr-Eco that has a blown sidewall and missing edges? Think it was for fun. People need to realize unlike other super mega awesome look at me bloggers I don't product whore and am grateful for what little I do get. FYI I didn't even have new boots till 30 days in to the season and was riding two different year T1 DB's with ghetto rigged liners. If I can make it work and shred with a smile why can't people get over cosmetic BS?

I've seen gaps in Mervin boards like that for the better part of a decade. It's just how they do things.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

buddhafist24 said:


> It may be a non issue now but will probably be one later on. Water will get into those cracks and cause damage to the board. I have the same issue with my T Rice and will be getting it replaced at the end of the season. Lib Tech's warranty department has been very helpful.


Water wont get in, that didn't happen from riding. It happened before that, way before that. It happened when the scrub clued the edge to the base. Then it got pressed. It was pressed like that. It came to you like that. It's got resin all up around it. You're fine.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you know how many boards I've owned that have had that that have never exploded magically or had water seep in. They're fine you people nit pick over the stupidest little shit like it some how makes any fucking difference in how you snowboard. Guess what it doesn't just go fucking ride and shut the fuck up. If you spent half as much time riding as you do nit picking you might actually not suck.


Chill the fuck out dick head. Sure - it doesn't change how the board performs necessarily, but his concern is justified. If you spend hard earned money on a new board it is a little disappointing to see early wear or flaw like that. The guy didn't start a "FUCK MERVIN" thread. My edge separated on last year's T.Rice about 7 days in. I ignored it. About 14 or 15 days on the board I snapped the core. I sent it back - they replaced it, and I still think they make the best shit out there. I rode it hard and actually got lucky they replaced it. I think the only reason they did was because I called them about the edge issue prior (which was more than cosmetic). Not all of us are "core" like you and say "fuck it man! $540 bucks isn't shit bro because I'm too core to complain - now let's shred the gnar and be cocksuckers to people who give a shit about their stuff"

Your entire fucking blog is nothing but bitching. You're full of fucking shit. You've actually inspired me to become more vocal in the snowboarding community because it pisses me off that people listen to your garbage. Kick rocks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh this coming from Tommy Toughnuts. Why don't you get in your SoCal Brodozer and drive it off a cliff oh wait that would mean you might go off road in your truck dumb ass. Wow I remember the first time I broke a board too. You're another fucking wanker that thinks they can be tough on a forum. You want to be Vocal come say something to my face at SIA or better yet start your own site I dare you. You won't because you don't have the fucking balls. Now go ride MT. High and talk about how awesome Brocal is and that it's the epicenter of snowboarding. Fucking kook.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh this coming from Tommy Toughnuts. Why don't you get in your SoCal Brodozer and drive it off a cliff oh wait that would mean you might go off road in your truck dumb ass. Wow I remember the first time I broke a board too. You're another fucking wanker that thinks they can be tough on a forum. You want to be Vocal come say something to my face at SIA or better yet start your own site I dare you. You won't because you don't have the fucking balls. Now go ride MT. High and talk about how awesome Brocal is and that it's the epicenter of snowboarding. Fucking kook.


:thumbsup: so core


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

FacePlant4Free said:


> :thumbsup: so core


Agreed.

This thread brings the win.

to the OP, it would have been fine, but hey if Mervin says it should go back then, cool.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh this coming from Tommy Toughnuts. Why don't you get in your SoCal Brodozer and drive it off a cliff oh wait that would mean you might go off road in your truck dumb ass. Wow I remember the first time I broke a board too. You're another fucking wanker that thinks they can be tough on a forum. You want to be Vocal come say something to my face at SIA or better yet start your own site I dare you. You won't because you don't have the fucking balls. Now go ride MT. High and talk about how awesome Brocal is and that it's the epicenter of snowboarding. Fucking kook.


SoCal Brodozer? Tommy Toughnuts? I lived in CA for two years, and yes - I ride High, Bear, or Baldy often because they're all in my fucking backyard and I love to ride. Never would I call Mt. High the epicenter of snowboarding. My last ten years have moved me all over the country. I don't owe you my fucking resume but don't come at me assuming I'm some SoCal skate kid who thinks Mt. High has the best stoke in the country. SoCal has _snowboarding_opportunities - and for that, I love it here (amongst many other good reasons). I'll ride Mammoth 30 days this season. I lived in WA and OR for many years riding Bachelor, Hood, Steven's, and Crystal... Before moving to CA I was living outside of Denver in Golden, CO. I make an annual to trip to either the Southern Hemi, B.C., or AK. Sure - maybe I don't ride as much as you. Maybe I cannot ride as well as you - I don't know. But I sure as hell no my shit. And unlike you, I provide accurate and unbiased information to people who share the same passion I do. 

I'll be at SIA - I was there last year. I have two patents in this industry and a third pending for SIA 2012. This time I will come shake your hand and tell you what an asshole you are. Fair?


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh this coming from Tommy Toughnuts. Why don't you get in your SoCal Brodozer and drive it off a cliff oh wait that would mean you might go off road in your truck dumb ass. Wow I remember the first time I broke a board too. You're another fucking wanker that thinks they can be tough on a forum. You want to be Vocal come say something to my face at SIA or better yet start your own site I dare you. You won't because you don't have the fucking balls. Now go ride MT. High and talk about how awesome Brocal is and that it's the epicenter of snowboarding. Fucking kook.


Everything you've said has been "you're a bunch of pussies, socal bro's, ride it and sack up, poor me I give away everything I ride, I ride a 4 year old O-matic" but nothing that really helps. I guess I must have struck a nerve.

Do you give the same sermon to everyone that comes into your shop with a problem? If you do, no wonder you're still riding a 4 year old O-Matic and bootleg boots.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

that dude is a serious tool


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What shop? Bootleg boots? Man people from SoCal and PA are fucking retarded.

See you at SIA then.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Stop feeding the troll and maybe he will go away


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowSource said:


> SoCal Brodozer? Tommy Toughnuts? I lived in CA for two years, and yes - I ride High, Bear, or Baldy often because they're all in my fucking backyard and I love to ride. Never would I call Mt. High the epicenter of snowboarding. My last ten years have moved me all over the country. I don't owe you my fucking resume but don't come at me assuming I'm some SoCal skate kid who thinks Mt. High has the best stoke in the country. SoCal has _snowboarding_opportunities - and for that, I love it here (amongst many other good reasons). I'll ride Mammoth 30 days this season. I lived in WA and OR for many years riding Bachelor, Hood, Steven's, and Crystal... Before moving to CA I was living outside of Denver in Golden, CO. I make an annual to trip to either the Southern Hemi, B.C., or AK. Sure - maybe I don't ride as much as you. Maybe I cannot ride as well as you - I don't know. But I sure as hell no my shit. And unlike you, I provide accurate and unbiased information to people who share the same passion I do.
> 
> I'll be at SIA - I was there last year. I have two patents in this industry and a third pending for SIA 2012. This time I will come shake your hand and tell you what an asshole you are. Fair?


You own a patent? Oh holy balls. Run BA, this guy has a patent. See, that's sarcasm, cause patents are as easy to get as an STD at the County Fair. They even just streamlined the whole ordeal to make it even easier. What you own the patent for the snowboard strap? The DualSnowboard? Tell us what it is and maybe we'll care, but likely not. 

You're gonna start an unbiased snowboard editorial? Who the shit wants to read that? What are you going to tell us that we don't already know if you aren't giving opinions? Product reviews? No wait those are subjective. Industry news? Transworld business basically covers all that. Rider interviews? I don't think your patents make that happen, and if you were as connected as you need to be for that you wouldn't be here bitching that BA said mean things to you over the interwebz. Company interviews? Same issue, and BA has way more experience and respect in the industry than you, so good luck getting anyone good for those.

So basically all you have left to unbiasedely (new word, PATENTING IT) write about is your life. Oh good. Just get a bloody Tumblr and leave us alone.

SIA huh? Cool. Except its not. Just being there means jack shit...

Well, that covers it for now. Stop making an ass of yourself and maybe we'll leave you alone.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Where's the popcorn eating smiley?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

maybe he patented the hole in the back of the snowboard to make snow come up like a wave runner? Buying two!!!


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Nivek said:


> You own a patent? Oh holy balls. Run BA, this guy has a patent. See, that's sarcasm, cause patents are as easy to get as an STD at the County Fair. They even just streamlined the whole ordeal to make it even easier. What you own the patent for the snowboard strap? The DualSnowboard? Tell us what it is and maybe we'll care, but likely not.
> 
> You're gonna start an unbiased snowboard editorial? Who the shit wants to read that? What are you going to tell us that we don't already know if you aren't giving opinions? Product reviews? No wait those are subjective. Industry news? Transworld business basically covers all that. Rider interviews? I don't think your patents make that happen, and if you were as connected as you need to be for that you wouldn't be here bitching that BA said mean things to you over the interwebz. Company interviews? Same issue, and BA has way more experience and respect in the industry than you, so good luck getting anyone good for those.
> 
> ...


I mentioned SIA because your douche bag buddy drops SIA all the damn time. I mentioned patents because your douche bag buddy thinks he's the only person involved the industry. I responded in the first place because your douche bag buddy is an uneducated amateur blogger who is NOT respected in the industry in the slightest. As for you - I don't know you and I don't care to. Eat a dick you groupie ******


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> maybe he patented the hole in the back of the snowboard to make snow come up like a wave runner? Buying two!!!


Good idea. I'll call it the Kenny POWders


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

^^^you know, there is no way you cannot smile while riding a wave runner.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

SnowSource said:


> I mentioned SIA because your douche bag buddy drops SIA all the damn time. I mentioned patents because your douche bag buddy thinks he's the only person involved the industry. I responded in the first place because your douche bag buddy is an uneducated amateur blogger who is NOT respected in the industry in the slightest. As for you - I don't know you and I don't care to. Eat a dick you groupie ******


I am buying beers for this, thanks. i am sick of angry's bullshit. so fake, the dude is the worst of the east coast core posers, *in print. *

in person, who knows. on the hill, i bet he is cool.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> ^^^you know, there is no way you cannot smile while riding a wave runner.


As the saying goes... "Money doesn't guarantee happiness, but a wave runner does."

Right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowSource said:


> I mentioned SIA because your douche bag buddy drops SIA all the damn time. I mentioned patents because your douche bag buddy thinks he's the only person involved the industry. I responded in the first place because your douche bag buddy is an uneducated amateur blogger who is NOT respected in the industry in the slightest. As for you - I don't know you and I don't care to. Eat a dick you groupie ******


He doesn't mention the show that much, rarely in fact, and always with relevance. Again with the patents, they mean jack shit until you tell us what they're for. Oh not to mention you've given no proof they even exist... Uneducated? He's had more time in the industry than some company owners. Nice one. Amateur Blogger? NOT respected? Right casue Rome and Flow only send early 2013 for testing/demo to the not respected amateurs.

Grouppie? I write for the site as well and know him. It's you that has to prove you're anyone of relevance here slugger, not me and BA. No one knows you...


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal. People know me. 

Um, I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books, and my apartment smells of rich mahogany.

I am a no one in the snowboarding world. Do I care? Not in the slightest...

What I do know is that I'm sick of coming to this site for information and entertainment only to find that every thread is hijacked by douche bags. Everyone who posts something are apparently pussies, not core enough, or just complaining. I guess I fall into that category for complaining. Why don't you guys calm the fuck down and back up off the keyboard and let these threads play out without your worthless commentary. 

Thanks...:dunno:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

LightninSVT said:


> I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal. People know me.
> 
> Um, I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books, and my apartment smells of rich mahogany.
> 
> ...



I thought that was my post for a second.....except it is my house that smells like that.

I will buy beers for you too.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

These guys are a little out of control. They troll the posts looking for any oppurtunity to bash someone or some product. Then they spout some egotistical nonsense about how they're the only people with any legitimacy to be posting here for this reason or that. Pretty lame act by some desperate for attention posers. The sad thing is that they are actually semi-knowledgable and really could help people if they would just get off their darn pedestals.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just re-read the first page. Do any of you realize this all started between Milo and the OP? The OP had a bad attitude from the start. Blame him not BA. Or me. or Milo.

Does BA have a mean mentality here? Yup, but he gives good advice and has a wealth of knowledge to share, thats why the Mods put up with it. He's mean, now you know, ignore it and have a nice day.


----------



## dcsocal (Mar 21, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I just re-read the first page. Do any of you realize this all started between Milo and the OP? The OP had a bad attitude from the start. Blame him not BA. Or me. or Milo.
> 
> Does BA have a mean mentality here? Yup, but he gives good advice and has a wealth of knowledge to share, thats why the Mods put up with it. He's mean, now you know, ignore it and have a nice day.


My attitude wasn't bad from the start. I really don't think it was bad at all. :dunno: I thought it was unnecessary for Milo to make some smart ass comment about the paragraph, I know how forums work so I gave a smart ass comment right back. 

I buried the hatchet and even thanked BA for his help but BA escalated it from there. All of a sudden we became a bunch of nitpicking pussies. Did you read that far? 

So I can't see how I can be solely to blame.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't seen a thread this good since Snowolf pulled a gun on a guy while driving!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

dcsocal said:


> My attitude wasn't bad from the start. I really don't think it was bad at all. :dunno:


I can't believe I'm willingly walking into this shit storm...but here goes.

*Exhibit A. Jumble Paragraph*


dcsocal said:


> So took my new TRice out this past weekend and all was good till I got home and did my usual post trip inspection. I noticed a gap between the base and edge, at first I thought I was overreacting but I was actually able to stick my fingernail between the gap as it wasn't flush like the rest of the board. Was pretty bummed that this board was falling apart after one trip but luckily I bought it from Dogfunk so the replacement will be here Wednesday!
> BTW this board kicks ass! super stable, tons of pop, and FAST


*Exhibit B. Sincerity. If he wanted to be a dick, he could have chosen a more creative way. Go back on Milo's post history. He's perfectly capable of literary penetration.
*


Milo303 said:


> Oh I missed the part about a replacement in your jumble paragraph


*Exhibit C. You douching out, clearly and unmistakably. *


dcsocal said:


> Oh...I missed the snideness in your other reply. Did you want the paragraph in MLA? APA? Harvard? Enlighten me all knowing Milo303. Douche.





Now you see how this all came to fruition? Don't over react on the internet and your thread stays relevant and useful (more or less).

Good day, sirs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So to the patent guy should I be impressed you filled out some paperwork and paid some money? My dad has patents on various things as well still doesn't make it relevant to anything. Cool you patented suspension bindings, that fucking snowboard jizz shooter, dual snowboards, maybe it was the snowboard pole, fuck if I care it sounds like you haven't done anything special with that patent and it's some useless thing I called bullshit on. 

To go back yeah I didn't instigate this one just called out a lot of fucking gaping axe wounds.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So to the patent guy should I be impressed you filled out some paperwork and paid some money? My dad has patents on various things as well still doesn't make it relevant to anything. Cool you patented suspension bindings, that fucking snowboard jizz shooter, dual snowboards, maybe it was the snowboard pole, fuck if I care it sounds like you haven't done anything special with that patent and it's some useless thing I called bullshit on.
> 
> To go back yeah I didn't instigate this one just called out a lot of fucking gaping axe wounds.


another vote for burtonfairy being grade A douche


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

just had to say, Nivek and BA what a bunch of sad sad interweb warriors you are. 
keep posting worthless but funny shit so i have something fun to read ^^


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

I particularly enjoyed the page 1 flame war.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww how cute a cousin humper from NC and a no post wonder are trying to be cute. Tis the season for lame comebacks by small children that parents pay for their snowboards. Relax little guys you might see snow if you're good and still believe in Santa.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

that was a 10-9 round (BA winning, if not just because Patent Man won't fess up to his inventions). Next.

As for the OP - who doesn't inspect their board thoroughly when they first buy it? I've had that edge gap with omatics, but that stuff is all sealed in exopy and never had any problems with it. A simple p-tex drip/scrape should further diminish any other worries.


----------

